# must choose between CM690 and the CM590



## Zizo (Aug 21, 2008)

Hello all. Im brand new here. hope to be around from now, since my time is usually weekends.
I wouldnt usually start my first post with a question but tomorrow i have to decide what im going for - and its either gonna be the Cooler Master 590 with 2 extra fans or the CM690 (with its own 3 fans)
what do you think is better? what is built better? a nicer airflow?
Thanks in advance


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 21, 2008)

They're pretty similar; the 590 is a touch smaller and also a touch cheaper if I'm thinking right.

Cases are pretty much up to personal taste once you get into non-stock stuff.


----------



## Zizo (Aug 21, 2008)

Theres not much to choose where i buy from. those are my 2 options, quesion is, is there a question? 
590 with 2 extra fans (4 fans together) = 690 with no extra fans (total 3 fans)??
does it matter ?


----------



## alexp999 (Aug 21, 2008)

You can always fit them out with whichever fans you like.

Which one os personal preference. I have been recommended both. They are both equally good in their own respects.


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 22, 2008)

Zizo said:


> Hello all. Im brand new here. hope to be around from now, since my time is usually weekends.
> I wouldnt usually start my first post with a question but tomorrow i have to decide what im going for - and its either gonna be the Cooler Master 590 with 2 extra fans or the CM690 (with its own 3 fans)
> what do you think is better? what is built better? a nicer airflow?
> Thanks in advance



I have the CM-690 and it can fit 8x fans. And i think it's bigger so it can fit more stuff.

The CM-690 is built good(its pretty hard to pull of the side panel tho). But i dont know much about the other case.

As i said you can put 8x fans in the case:

2x on side panel
2x on top of case
1x in front of case
1x in back of case
1x on bottom of case
1x on the other side panel(you can place only about a 80mm on here)


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

CM590 is a much better case looks and practicality wise

but for me the case now that i feel holds the mid range crown and budget crown is the NXZT Tempest

you dont need to worry about looks or airflow as it includes 6x120mm case fans and it has filters for the front panals

it also has room for one of those water cooling things and the case has a side panel and 8 hard drive spaces cooled by the 2 front fans 4 for each fan


----------



## Zizo (Aug 22, 2008)

i was waiting for an answer from someone who knows about the 590, but i already went for the 690 :s
tempest is abit higher than my budget.
oh well, i dont think i lost much  thanks tough


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 22, 2008)

Zizo said:


> i was waiting for an answer from someone who knows about the 590, but i already went for the 690 :s
> tempest is abit higher than my budget.
> oh well, i dont think i lost much  thanks tough



Good pick in my opinion.


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 22, 2008)

tempest is £55 so its around the price of the CM690


----------



## CDdude55 (Aug 22, 2008)

I hear good things of the Tempest to.


----------



## kid41212003 (Aug 22, 2008)

In case you didn't know, the 80mm side fan, is the thin one. 80x80x15mm. So, becareful when you want to buy one.


----------

